# Is scrambled eggs everyday ok for the pups



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

The pups (almost 8 weeks old, cavaliers) have scrambled egg every night for their tea. They have barking heads and nature diet mostly but they love their eggs! it's their favourite meal. I got the recommendation out of a book I read wrote by a Cavalier breeder, but other members of the family aren't happy - they don't think dog's should eat egg's everyday. Could I ask others advice on this please? forgot to mention it at the vet's today...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buster gets raw eggs a few times a week I know raw feeders that give them everyday. Shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Cant see no reason why not, but its the old addage, to much of a good thing can be bad so maybe only 5days a week.

Whats a bit of gas between friends anyway :lol:


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

If they are doing ok on it then why change? Lots of protein and very little fat, sometimes a bit rich for some dogs but if it is not upsetting them then I wouldn't worry.

I feed a couple of whole raw eggs a week and he gets a portion of scrambled eggs whenever I do them as a special treat and they always go down really well.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Whats a bit of gas between friends anyway :lol:


I'm sorry I'm not knowledgeable at all on the matter except for knowing that eggs are a very good protein, but man that line made me laugh!! Especially as I was teaching our Biscuit to 'find it' tonight, she got a few too many treats and we have been suffering the consequences...


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I gave it to our pups in the evening and they did fine on it. All pups are different so try them and see how they go. They may get loose stools if it does not agree with them. Having said that I never had that happen with mine and it was their most anticiapted meal of the day A couple of the owners still do it as they cannot bring themselves to stop it.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Jack got scrambled egg, goats milk and cheese everyday for his lunch! Stopped giving him it as much now because the other 2 were wanting it too and eggs aren't cheap!


----------

